# Happy Birthday Fiona!



## sunnycleveland (Apr 3, 2010)

I cannot believe my little baby is 1 today! Time flies so fast, it seems Fiona has been a part of my life forever but its only been 8 months.. 

Happy birthday my precious little Fiona!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

artytime::celebrate - fireworarty:happy 1st bday fiona !!!! u look so pretty in ur picture , i hope mommy gives u lots of kissies and treats !!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Happy 1st Birthday, Fiona!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

She's so adorable...Happy Birthday sweet girl!!!:aktion033:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday Fiona!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Happy birthday fiona.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:HAPPY BIRTHDAY, FIONA :cheer: I love that picture of you, you little cutie pie. You're a big girl now...well not really big but your first birthday is very special. :wub::wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Happy birthday, precious girl :wub:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

happy birthday, fiona!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

happy first birthday little sweetheart!!:chili:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Fiona!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Happy birthday cutie!! :wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Happy 1st Birthday, sweet little Fiona!

Have a wonderful day today!

arty:arty:arty:arty:

Alexandra :flowers:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy Birthday darling girl Fiona. arty: arty:


----------



## joanastancu (Aug 11, 2010)

:chili::chili::chili::mellow:Happy Birthday,Fiona!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Happy birthday little girl!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Happy belated birthday!:chili:


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday Fiona !...Tell mommie you'd like a little brother named Shrek...that would be toooo cute!!

Hugs, Blanche


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Happy Birthday Fiona!!!!! You are one cutie patootie!


----------

